# I have to worry?



## Slake (Mar 27, 2013)

I have a 3 months black and white Tegu, when the handle he tries to escape(sometimes jump), I wonder if this behavior can bring me problems in the future.

When I got it jumped and tried to bite me(first day in home), *today only tries to escape*, sometimes he stays calm when the handle, until receiving affection.

Can anyone give me a hint?

Sorry for the english!

*Thank you!*


----------



## chitodadon (Mar 27, 2013)

Give him time to adjust start wit talking nicely and petting no handling

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## bfb345 (Mar 27, 2013)

this is normal for young tegus they see you as some giant evil beast that wants to eat them and they are super tiny they improve with age and patience


----------



## psychocircus91 (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm learning too, but I've heard handling them when you first get them is generally not a good idea, as they need time to adjust. I've also read to not force handle, meaning let them come to you or just bring your hand up to them, but don't grab or lift. Slow and steady.


----------



## Raicardoso (Mar 27, 2013)

psychocircus91 said:


> I'm learning too, but I've heard handling them when you first get them is generally not a good idea, as they need time to adjust. I've also read to not force handle, meaning let them come to you or just bring your hand up to them, but don't grab or lift. Slow and steady.



Yes, "force handling" is a very bad idea. It'll make the lizard trust you a lot less, and trust is something the lizard must absolutely have. Generally with new tegus i would say give it about 2 weeks to start handling them. After that go slow. Put in your hand and see how they react. If they react well go ahead and touch them. Have slow hand movements. Usually i would say give it about 3 weeks until you actually take the lizard out of the cage. 

Also at that young age they will be generally more spastic and run around like that.


----------



## Slake (Mar 28, 2013)

Guys, I think I expressed myself badly, he is with me in a month, on the first day he arrived home, he jumped and tried to bite me.

Today he accepts approximation, let me touch.

All this, without taking it off the terrarium,

My concern was whether such avoidance behavior is normal or if I would bring problems in the future, but from what I saw, it is a natural behavior for babys.

Thank's for all!


----------



## laurarfl (Mar 29, 2013)

It seems to be normal behavior. Babies see themselves as prey for larger animals so are more defensive and active.

Have you not taken him out of the terrarium yet?

Is he a wild tegu?


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 29, 2013)

Bem-vindo ao fórum

Sim, estes lagartos são, naturalmente, muito agressivo. No entanto, porque eles são tão inteligentes, com o tempo, eles muitas vezes se tornam amigas e fazer estimação agradáveis. O comportamento de esquiva é normal, esperamos que com o tempo o seu pet vai aprender a gostar de você. Lembre-se, porém, que estes não são como cães, eles podem sempre ser um pouco com medo das pessoas.

Peço desculpa pelo meu português ruim, eu só vivia no Brasil há dois anos e eu ainda precisa de um tradutor de computador.


----------



## laurarfl (Mar 29, 2013)

Thank you, roadkill.


----------



## Slake (Mar 30, 2013)

laurarfl said:


> It seems to be normal behavior. Babies see themselves as prey for larger animals so are more defensive and active.
> 
> Have you not taken him out of the terrarium yet?
> 
> Is he a wild tegu?



I have not pulled out the terrarium because I'm afraid to drop it down.

He is born in captivity.

He is in a terrarium without a lid, always handle him inside.Yesterday he ran by my shirt and landed on my shoulder.


----------



## laurarfl (Mar 31, 2013)

I was wondering about it being a wild tegu since you live in Brazil. I would love to see a photo when you have a chance to post one.

I love your Albert Einstein quote!


----------



## Slake (Apr 1, 2013)

Roadkill - Thank you! I use google translate sometimes too...lol

Laurarfl - I will made some pictures today! - I think this is true (Albert)

Thank's!


----------



## Slake (Apr 2, 2013)

Pictures:


----------



## BatGirl1 (Apr 2, 2013)

Oh my god!!!!! Sooooo cute!!!!


----------



## Slake (Apr 3, 2013)

BatGirl1 said:


> Oh my god!!!!! Sooooo cute!!!!



Lol,

Thank's!


----------



## BatGirl1 (Apr 4, 2013)

Niles never had all that green. He only had a little left near his nose


----------



## Steven. (Apr 4, 2013)

Wow he has beautiful stripes

sent from my phone to your eyes


----------



## Dubya (Apr 5, 2013)

I love the quote in your signature. Einstein was so brilliant that he stated that about Obama even though he died years earlier. Must be something about the theory of relativity and bending time and space. Or maybe common sense, which is in short supply right now.


----------



## laurarfl (Apr 5, 2013)

As per our updated rules, please refrain from political and potential offensive comments. Thx


----------



## Dubya (Apr 5, 2013)

Dubya is saddened. Some people :heart: Dubya. Dubya will try to be good. :angel: Dubya writes in third person now because Dubya is sad. . Dubya is ashamed. :blush:


----------



## Slake (Apr 9, 2013)

guys, you feed your tegu every day?


----------



## BatGirl1 (Apr 10, 2013)

I do feed niles every day. When I first got him though he was only hungry every third day. Now since he's back to normal after hibernation he is hungry daily.


----------



## laurarfl (Apr 10, 2013)

I feed my babies and juveniles every day. I decrease feelings as they get older.


----------



## Slake (Jun 4, 2013)

New Photos!












Hug from Brazil!


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jun 5, 2013)

I take my new tegus in the bathroom with me I shut the door and sit with a book or my iPad and let him explore. Over time they will get very curious about you. I also sit in a dry tub with them ad let them crawl all over me.


----------

